# Uses for my smoked CHEESE w/qview



## goodolboy (Jan 28, 2010)

So i did a batch a few weeks ago and have been SLOWLY munching on it. Sharp, X Sharp, Munster, and my FAV---PEPPER JACK. 2 hours at bout 75deg in a pecan/cherry funk. Ive been cooking several dishes and have added the smoked cheese to see how it turns out.....OUTSTANDING i must say.

First up is some homade scalloped taters i dreamed up. layers of Taters diced Jalepenos. Diced onion. And shredded sharp and pepperjack. Flower and milk to cover it all. Cooked at 350 for about 2 and a half hours.



Next i fried up some taters and grated some sharp and pepperjack. Cajun seasoning. Oh and reheated an apple smoked burger with smoked pepperjack.



And finally i added a few slices of Xsharp to some rice i cooked up to get some Cheezy Smoked rice....


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jan 28, 2010)

MMMM That all looks really good!  I can't wait to smoke some more cheese!  I have 1 chunk of munster left I smoked. 
Great Ideas for your cheese!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





SOB


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas goodOLboy, I got to try some soon.


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks yall. This type of cooking makes me happy and really relaxes me. Glad you guys like the ideas. More to come im SURE...


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks Great...


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 29, 2010)

Mmmmm....They all look tasty!


----------



## meateater (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks great! Just waiting for mine to mellow out.


----------



## walle (Jan 29, 2010)

NICE!  Gotta smoke me some cheese!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 29, 2010)

Heck I think I could almost live on cheese. I havn't tried some of theses dishes too. Thay do looks and sound really good too.


----------

